# My baby pigeon will return home?



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a baby pigeon which I found him hurt, I got home and I kept him almost a month in the house. I did not wanted to release him until he flies very well. Today I put him on the window sill and flew. I do not know where he went but I am worried because it passed about 2 hours and he not returned. Does anyone know if the baby bird will come back to me or I lost it forever?

Thank You!

Dana


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he may come back to you, so keep a look out, or he may of found a feral flock? do you have one near by?


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

*Hello!*

I live in town and there are many pigeon birds in the area. I only stand and watching from the window since he left. I do not know what to do if he know to come back to me. I am very worried because I care enormously about this baby pigeon. He stayed one month in my house and he should return to my house....I think ! I do not know....
Thank you so much for your answer!


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

What does is feral flock? Another thing is that here is 8 pm and started to night, aboute an hour will be dark. Where he will sleep at night? I am really worried!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Vulturescu said:


> What does is feral flock? Another thing is that here is 8 pm and started to night, aboute an hour will be dark.  Where he will sleep at night? I am really worried!


depending on his age, he may of been attracted to the other pigeons and joined in with them and is flirting on finding a mate, he/she very well may come back to your location, but if he/she finds a mate they may settle on a nesting spot and just being busy being pigeons. they roost in many places in a city... not much you can do, as he is free to come and go as he pleases. but if he does come back, if he has imprinted on you, you may not want to let him out again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If he has had access to the "room with a view" and has seen the area around your place from a window or from the outside, like in a porch, it is possible he may come back, and also if he has homing skills.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

how old was he when u found him???
did u hand feed him? 
if he was older , and u just took care of him while he got better good chance he's with his flock now, before he got hurt..
now if that was a baby..and u hand raised him, im suprised he up and left just like that...
have u looked around your buliding..???
leave some food at your window in the case he comes back


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if he hasn't gone too far, and can find his way back, he may come as he knows where the food is. Trouble is if he goes to far, he may not be able to find his way back. He doesn't know where to find food out there, as he is used to being fed by you. So if he gets hungry, and can get home, then he may come back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

if he has been able to look out your window and see his/her surrounding you have a better chance of him/her coming home.. I would at least keep an eye out for the next couple of days as sometimes it takes them a while to find their bearing once out and about beyond where they grew up ..hope your bird finds it way back to you soon .


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

*Hello everyone!*

Now it is morning here and my pigeon have not returned. I left the window open all night and I hoped he come but..... nothing. I will post some photos with him, his is name Piu, are done when we found him.
The picture was made in a place where the pigeon raised in the four weeks.
Yes I fed him by hand three weeks. He ate one last week but I still pinch myself to give his hand. I do not know how old were when I found him but you can see in the picture how it look.
I am still worrie aboute him.I looked around the block from where I live but I don't seen anywhere. I hope when he get hungry it will return....I hope!

Thank you so much!
Dana


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Yep he was a baby feral or common pigeon as most people call them. I would bet that he just joined up with a flock of birds there in town and will be fine.


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Another day and no sign of my pigeon, 2 days passed and nothing. I looked everywhere around the house and is not anywhere.I put outeside at my window the litter box where he slept, maybe he will recognize and it will fell the smell of hes box. I do not know if I see him ever coming back home.
He knows well that area in wich has increased because he has be able all the time to look out my window. Maybe he went to another window and somebody else caught him because he is very accustomed to people. I don't know what to think.....
I don't know if there are hopes to return. I will keep you informed if it will return.
I pray to return home!

Dana


----------

